# Norco or Cannondale



## kevd3554 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hoping some experienced riders can help.

i have recently been told to change my lifestyle due to health issues and don't fancy running. I used to ride bikes a long time ago (15 years) and enjoyed it then. Obviously a lot has changed since then. 

We have a few decent places to ride off road near me and thought I would get back into it. I have narrowed my choices down to a narco fluid 7.2 2016 or a Cannondale Habit Alloy 6 2016.

it wil be mostly used for a few hours an evening and maybe longer over the weekends on dirt paths, tracks and woodland areas. Some of which are quite hilly.

Which would be be better suited ? 

Please no jargon as I'm completely new to this.

many thanks


----------



## shortnangry (Nov 16, 2014)

For what you're describing, consider a hardtail (suspension fork but no rear suspension). You'll get more bike for the money, you won't have to set and maintain the rear shock, it'll likely be lighter, and it will as good or better on the trails you describe. In Norco's line Charger is nice or the new Torrent which is a 27.5+ (tires are close to 3" wide). Otherwise Kona has nice hardtails at good value. 

If you really have narrowed to Fluid vs Habit you have to ride them and see which feels better. There's no right answer other than what feels right to you. 

Both are nice bikes similarly spec'd though the Norco is 2x meaning two chainrings in front (and 20 possible gear combinations) and the Cannondale is 3x, three chainrings (27 possible gear combinations). Don't be fooled by the gears or number of "speeds." That's a product of the number of cogs on the rear cassette times the number of chainrings. Fluid has 10 cogs and 2 chain rings so 20 "speeds." Habit is 27 "speeds" because it has 9 cogs and 3 chainrings. It's a false factor though because there are several combinations which will provide essentially the same gearing. You will also rarely use the large 44 tooth chainring on the Habit unless you ride the street a lot. Fluid has MSRP $175 less than Habit. 

Habit has narrower rims, 19mm vs 21mm internal width on the Fluid. Wider rims better support the tire sidewall and give a better profile. Not that 21mm is considered wide by current thought but 19mm is narrow. Fluid has a 15mm Thru-axle in the front hub which is a stiffer connection than the quick release used on the Habit. I didn't see a geometry chart for the Habit so I can't compare that to the Fluid. 

Whatever you do make sure the shop sets up the suspension for your weight. The sag - how much the suspension depresses under the rider's weight - must be properly set. Rebound - how fast the suspension extends after compressing - must also be set. They should also show you how to adjust it yourself because preferences differ and different trails take different settings. Improper set-up can make the best full suspension bike ride poorly.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Norco got a great review from Bike, see below. I am just curious as to how the choices came down to these two bikes? Are they carried at the same shop, do you have other options?

Also curious if you have considered a hard tail? The reason I ask is that the bikes you are considering cost $X amount. Given the type of riding you describe you will get a far better bike for that same $X amount if you buy a hard tail. However, nothing wrong at all with getting full suspension if that suits your fancy.

Bike Test: Norco FLUID 7.1 | BIKE Magazine


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd look at the Norco Torrent 7.2 hardtail. Plus wide wheels and tires will give you a good ride and handle trails with less maintenance and adjusting. Wide tires give you more traction in cornering for a safer ride.
On Review: Norco Torrent 7 | Singletracks Mountain Bike News
Norco Torrent 7.1 review - BikeRadar USA
The Fluid would be my choice of the two bikes listed.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Do you necessarily want a full suspension or is hardtail an option too?


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

I personally ride the Fluid 7.2 and really like it. It's a fun bike that does a lot of things well. I am admittedly not an overly skilled rider yet, but I have loved this bike for the year I have had it.

That being said, the Norco Torrent is a super enticing bike. Everything I have read about it is positive and it seems like the way things are going for trail bikes. The 7.2 seems to represent a great value and I wish it was available when I purchased my Fluid. I would have probably gone with the Torrent.


----------



## kevd3554 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. I hav decided to go for a hard tail. Whyte 901. Judging from the reviews it's probably the best bike out there for the money


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

66* head tube angle is seriously slack. I'd demo that climbing to make sure. No 148 Boost yet.
The Torrent with Boost hubs and Plus tires would be my choice. But I've got two seasons on wide rims already. 
Another option is a Scott Scale 720 Plus. Evans has them.
Scott Scale 710 Plus (2016) Review - MBR
More future proof.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

kevd3554 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I hav decided to go for a hard tail. Whyte 901. Judging from the reviews it's probably the best bike out there for the money


Wow- that Whyte really does get great reviews. Go for it.. you'll have a ton of fun on that bike. Good luck.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

eb1888 said:


> 66* head tube angle is seriously slack. I'd demo that climbing to make sure. No 148 Boost yet.
> The Torrent with Boost hubs and Plus tires would be my choice. But I've got two seasons on wide rims already.
> Another option is a Scott Scale 720 Plus. Evans has them.


Full Scott Scale 720 Plus review -
Tested: Scott Scale 720 Plus ? Flow Mountain Bike


----------

